

Simple, reliable 2.5D photography - eplanit
http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/25d/

======
Whitespace
I've been following 3D scene reconstruction for years now, and I tend to stray
away from methods involving lasers (because I believe video/stereoptic images
can be algorithmically analyzed to produce the same results, through software
alone), but this post is doubly intriguing.

The quality of the depth field is outstanding, but it's shadowed by the
versatility of the author in a plurality of disciplines! Comp. Sci.,
photography, engineering, rapid fabrication. The author is who I want to be!

~~~
kaib
Michal is way cool. If you are interested in his manufacturing process take a
look at: <http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/guerrilla_cnc1.html>

------
est
IIRC Google street view car is using some kind of laser to map 3D models of
buildings while driving by.

